
Show HN: My Log Database Project - brown-dragon
https://github.com/theproductiveprogrammer/kore
======
brown-dragon
Hi HN,

I'm looking for feedback on my distributed log db project. It's a part I
pulled out of a stochastic time tracking system that we are building. I think
it's a neat idea and has a lot of potential and I haven't found anything like
it yet.

